
API Errors – The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - simon_tabor
https://luno.io/blog/api-errors/
======
simon_tabor
Errors are often not given the attention that they deserve in APIs. In this
post we take a look at API errors and what makes a good error response. I'd
love to hear HN's thoughts on what makes a good API error (and what makes a
bad one)!

~~~
dozzie
You could start with naming things properly. You didn't describe errors
generally in APIs, you described errors returned by REST applications. For
example, your post is completely useless for people writing libraries.

